# "Size" of Imperial Fountain Nib



## warreng8170 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have someone asking about my only remaining fountain pen, an HRB Imperial. They want to know the material and size of the nib. My understanding is that the standard Daycom nib is two-tone steel with and Iridium tip. 

The other question which I do not know is the "size" of the nib. I am assuming they mean the width of the line, i.e. fine, medium, etc. 

Can anyone give me their best guess on how to answer this question?

Thanks,
Warren


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 6, 2011)

Most stock nibs are medium tip.  The Imperial, I believe, uses a #6 nib.  Iridium, however, is just a name for marketing.  I do not think you will find any iridium in those (or any other) modern nibs.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 6, 2011)

Warren Stan is correct, if you want to upgrade it ti a F/S (flex steel) nip from Lou Metcalf I will be happy to send you one at N/C that will fit the Imperial in either Med. or fine...LMK


----------



## warreng8170 (Jan 6, 2011)

Roy, That is extremely generous of you. I'll find out what the "potential" customer prefers and PM you my info. 

Thanks!!


----------

